# music on sd card problems



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

since flashing ics roms i have been having problems accessing my music library. it seems that the players do not recognize the libraries on my sd card. if i was to use root explorer and open the music file it plays but when i open a music player it do not recognize any files. help


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

might be a bad SD. was it the one that came with the phone?


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

Happened to me as well. Ended up reloading my music files. S D should be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

jbr05ki said:


> might be a bad SD. was it the one that came with the phone?


no new sd card. am able to use it to move apps back and forth


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Try fixing permission in recovery. If that doesn't solve your problem, back up the entire SD card on a computer, reformat it, then put the files back in the card.


----------

